# Yosemite - Application mail bug



## guyom_62 (22 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

Je n'arrive plus à récupérer mes mails depuis le passage à Yosemite.

Je les reçois bien sur l'interface "zimbra free" ainsi que sur mon téléphone mais rien sur le mac. J'ai un message d'erreur "La connexion au compte imap free a échouée"

Avez-vous le même problème ?

Merci.

[EDIT]Apparemment le problème vient de chez free car j'ai réglé le soucis sur 2 boites mails sur 3.


----------



## Fmparis (22 Octobre 2014)

guyom_62 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je n'arrive plus à récupérer mes mails depuis le passage à Yosemite.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème. C'était juste qu'il fallait re-cocher la case "utiliser SSL" !
Après ça, out est en,tiré dans l'ordre.

Bonne soirée


----------



## guyom_62 (23 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'ai du faire ça.


----------



## JReed (27 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème depuis Yosemite sauf qu'à chaque fois mail enlève l'option SSL, du coup il ne peut plus se connecter à mes comptes et je dois recommencer l'opération. Il plante de plus en plus d'ailleurs, souvent je dois le forcer à quitter... J'ai fait un signalement à Apple. Est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir ces problèmes ?


----------



## morfar (29 Octobre 2014)

Me too,
Voila 4 jours que j'ai migré vers Yosemite et 72 heures que j'emmerde tout le monde depuis les "attachés de clientèle Free" jusqu'aux amis de OSX Facile en passant par la Hotlne de Apple. Je dois dire que tous m'ont écouté ou lu avec *BEAUCOUP DE PATIENCE ET DE GENTILLESSE*.
Je crois avoir fait toutes les manips possibles et imaginables pour trouver une solution, jusqu'à la réinstallation complète de Yosemite (1/2 journée tout de même), *SANS  AUCUN RESULTAT*.
Le bug semble définitivement localisé (non avoué) chez Free, mais peut être en voie de solution car depuis que OSX Facile m'a répondu (19h41 Mercredi 29-10-2014), j'ai trois boîtes qui se sont débloquées sur les 7.
Je pense donc que, sans s'exciter, il suffit d'attendre que Free solutionne le problème en passant par ZIMBRA (pour les urgences on peut s'en contenter) qui fonctionne parfaitement. 
Tellement parfaitement que je me suis demandé si le bug de Free n'était pas volontaire pour augmenter le trafic de ZIMBRA l'imbitable messagerie. Il y a des gens qui l'utilisent, ZIMBRA ?
Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Elyseus (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Visiblement je rencontre le même problème,

3 messageries Free IMAP avec l'option SSL qui se décoche en permanence.

Je n'ai constaté ce problème que depuis mon passage sous Yosemite. Em même temps, je ne le rencontre qu'avec une messagerie Free...

Quel est le moyen le plus efficace de contacter Free pour les faire réagir ? 

Pas de réaction côté SAV jusqu'à maintenant.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tom71 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bingo

Même souci l'option ssl qui se désactive ... 

Si quelqu'un a une solution pérenne qui n'oblique pas à remettre tout ses comptes dans le bonne ordre à chaque fois que l'on réactive le ssl je suis preneur

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2014)

tester aussi sur une session NEUVE
car ca peut etre un mix entre ré-encodage tronqué de reglages(issus d'ancien OS)  et couac free imap ( zimbra)


----------



## morfar (30 Octobre 2014)

Quand tout marche mieux il ne faut pas bouder son plaisir et ne pas manquer de le signaler aux copains.
Je vous signale donc qu'après deux coups de fil (certainement inutiles) à Free aujourd'hui, j'ai récupéré la totalité de mes boîtes aux lettres, ET LEUR CONTENU que j'ai pu vérifier par comparaison avec ZIMBRA.
Cela s'est passé vers 18h ce soir (2014-10-30) soit pratiquement 8 jours après le début de la panne.
Mais tout est bien qui finit bien, et j'espère que tout le monde est dans le même cas.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## nico44044 (2 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

Pour Info à tout ceux qui ont un probleme d'envoie réception voici ce qui a fonctionné pour moi : 

Reception : cocher SSL en port 993

En envoi : modifier le serveur smtp en ssl 465 et en ne gardant que le préfixe de votre adresse mail (sans le @free.fr)

Authentification mot de passe.

Voila en esperant que ça aide certain.

Nico 

Ps : Mon premier post sur macG ...


----------



## gtnd (3 Novembre 2014)

J'ai moi aussi été confronté à ce problème sur 2 mac et spécifiquement avec les boites FREE. Le changement des paramètres SSL est effectivement périodique sur le compte (en IMAP chez moi) même si mail est lancé.
En pratique, il faut simplement décocher "Détecter automatiquement et préserver les réglages de compte" de l'onglet "Avancé" du compte FREE.
mail=>préférences => Comptes (ne pas utiliser directement Comptes dans le menu mail)
Sélection du compte FREE puis onglet "Avancé"
Après avoir décocher la case, remettre l'option SSL avec le port à 993.
Enregistrer le tout et c'est fini pour moi (IMAP pour mémoire).

Je pense qu'il y a un problème lorsque mail (en automatique) interroge FREE pour vérifier les données de configuration et qu'il repasse automatiquement sur sa conf par défaut en n'obtenant pas la réponse attendue (j'imagine en tout cas). Le fait de décocher la case force mail à conserver la conf manuelle. Trop d'intelligence machine tue l'intelligence humaine ;-)
Je reconnais que ça m'a prit un peu de temps (et gavé grave).

En espérant que c'est utile.


----------



## guyom_62 (5 Novembre 2014)

Hola !

Petit UP car j'ai toujours des soucis....

Il y a des mails que je ne reçois pas. Je les vois sur l'interface internet zimbra mais ils n'apparaissent pas dans l'application mail...

Je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2014)

guyom_62 a dit:


> Hola !
> 
> Petit UP car j'ai toujours des soucis....
> 
> ...


  y a Mail sur PC en windows seven?


c'est le matosse que TU annonces dans ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





corriger


----------



## guyom_62 (5 Novembre 2014)

Lol oui ça n'est plus à jour ^^

J'ai un MacBook Air Yosémite


----------



## magicPDF (6 Novembre 2014)

On dirait bien qu'il y a une solution ici : http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14756#p93619


----------



## guyom_62 (7 Novembre 2014)

Bon ça va apparemment je ne suis pas seul



> Depuis Yosemite, que des pépins avec mail. Obligée de tout reformuler et réinstaller : je n'avais pas les autorisations pour activer Mail, et aucune des manifs. habituelles ne fonctionnait...
> Actuellement, je peux recevoir mais pas envoyer.
> Rien de pareil avec Thunderbirds : ce qui me fait penser qu'il y a un bug inhérent à Mail



Le truc c'est que pour envoyer je n'ai pas de problème c'est au niveau de la réception il y a des ratés. Je n'ai pas reçu plusieurs mails d'un recruteur, certains mails automatiques qui sont envoyés suite à une inscription sur un site n'arrivent pas....

C'est bien le serveur de réception qui merde.


----------



## joshuad (21 Novembre 2014)

Yosemite c'est vraiment une grosse merde, il m'a fait perdre mon pilote de carte audio, impossible de connecter mes adresses e-mails, avant, quand Steve était par ici, tout marché bien.
Ne passer pas vers Yosemite


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2014)

joshuad a dit:


> Yosemite c'est vraiment une grosse merde, il m'a fait perdre mon pilote de carte audio, impossible de connecter mes adresses e-mails, avant, quand Steve était par ici, tout marché bien.
> Ne passer pas vers Yosemite



C'est bien, mais si tu avais testé AVANT dans un disque USB Yosemite, tu aurais pu en mesurer les conséquences. Alors, tu as bon dos de dénigrer alors que tu es le seul fautif. Et il faut toujours vérifier sur le site éditeur/fabricant si telle ou telle version est supportée ou si un pilote sera prévu dans un proche avenir.

Et là, tu es hors sujet.


----------



## bradepitre (6 Janvier 2015)

Je vais en rester au sujet "Application mail bug".

Je précise que mon iMac est éligible Yosemite et qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à l'apparition inopinée de ce bug (?). En l'occurence la boite VIP est vide (oui oui ... j'ai bien spécifiés mes VIPs), les recherches sont impossibles, les boites intelligentes ne fonctionnent subitement plus ... et j'en passe.

J'ai essayé 2-3 trucs: reconstruire les boites, réindexer Sporlight, supprimer les "enveloppes" de maildata ... et autres. Résultat: zéro de chez zéro. 

J'ai dû réveiller un bug de Yosemite. car ceci ne se passe que sur une machine (un Imac). Pas de problème avec mon Macbook Air ... moins bordélique il est vrai.

Je pense à faire un clone de mon Imac, y ajouter l'installateur de Yosemite, faire une installation propre et rapatrier tout le fourbi (applications, réglages et données) via Copy Carbon d'un disque bootable que je préparerai à cette occasion. Je crains néanmoins de perdre du temps et me dis qu'à la migration du "dit fourbi", je réimporte le bug. Mon seul espoir est que mon Yosemite actuel est un Yosemite updaté des systèmes précédents. 
C'est ça ou attendre une mise à jour d'Apple réglant le problème (qui semble connu). 

A moins qu'un membre du forum ne possède  la solution que j'aurais ratée.

Dans ce cas un GRAND MERCI

A+


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2015)

bradepitre a dit:


> Je précise que mon iMac est éligible Yosemite et qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à l'apparition inopinée de ce bug (?). En l'occurence la boite VIP est vide (oui oui ... j'ai bien spécifiés mes VIPs), les recherches sont impossibles, les boites intelligentes ne fonctionnent subitement plus ... et j'en passe.


c'est peut etre un effet de l'upgrade
( erreur de conversion des fichiers de reglages  d'anciens OS)
ca a toujours été un classique es upgrade migration ( et particulièrement Mail , et très fréquent avec yosemite)

concernant ton projet
tu parles de " clean install" ET de reprendre_ "tout le fourbi (applications, réglages et données)_"

c'est contradictoire
une clean install impliquant entre autres de ne PAS reprendre le fourbi

mais de créer à neuf utilisateurs , install à neuf des applis et réglages crées à neuf
( donc ne PAS reprendre les réglages des sauvegardes)

un test à faire qui te fera comprendre
créer un utilisateur test yosemite
et sur cette session configurer ton Mail(donc Mail de cette session  avec  fichiers neufs )
et  si possible avec un de tes email IMAP
 pour ne pas gener avec des releves pop ( si en pop) sur autre session
Pareil ou pas?
(bonnes chances que ce soit OK)


----------



## bradepitre (7 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est peut etre un effet de l'upgrade
> ( erreur de conversion des fichiers de reglages  d'anciens OS)
> ca a toujours été un classique es upgrade migration ( et particulièrement Mail , et très fréquent avec yosemite)
> 
> ...



Oui ... cet aspect contradictoire me préoccupe. Mon clone est prêt, mais j'hésite.

Pour le reste j'ai essayé un compte invité et j'ai configuré un eMail ... mais en POP. Le problème subsiste. Penses-tu que l'IMAP pourrait-il  donner de meilleurs résultats ?

Question subsidiaire: la pseudo "clean install" que je pourrais faire ne pourrait-elle au moins effacer les traces des upgrades ?. Mon Macbook Air qui n'a subi qu'un seul Upgrade (vers Yosemite), fonctionne parfaitement, et pourtant aussi en POP.

P.S j'ai abordé le sujet ailleurs, mais toujours sur mon iMac, l'update d'Office 2011 ne se termine pas. Le script d'installation bloque vers la fin sans aucun message. J'ai désinstallé Office et suis passé à Pages and co. (pour info). Sur mon Macbook Air, pas de problème.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2015)

par définition  une clean install c'est ne PAS reprendre tels quels comptes ou clones
(car sinon c'est remettre les mêmes fichiers  , donc avec gros risque d'avoir exactement les mêmes couacs !)

la seule facon de comme tu dis d' _effacer les traces des upgrades_"c'est justement d'agir comme s'il n'y avait PAS d'ugrade

c'est à dire CREER tout à neuf
comme si tu avais recu un mac livré  en yosemite ( donc SANS données)

par ailleurs un upgrade sur un mac peut etre très different de celui d'un autre mac
ca dépend 
de l'utilisation , entretien et...du nombre et types d'upgrades 
exemple
un upgrade de mac os d'origine mavericks très bien entretenu  vers yosemite  se passera mieux  
-qu'un upgrade de disons un SL vers yosemite
ou
qu'une serie d'upgrades successifs  genre SL puis Lion puis mountain lion puis mavericks puis yosemite

par ailleurs ton test autre session laisse penser que le probleme est ailleurs que ta session
( avec ce mac , son disque ou  cette install de yosemite)


----------



## bradepitre (8 Janvier 2015)

C'est gentil, je vais laisser mon clone de côté.

Par contre je ne sais plus où chercher. J'avais l'habitude d'avoir de l'ordre avec mes boites intelligentes, mes VIPs ... etc. Sans oublier Word que j'ai du laisser tomber en raison de l'installation de l'update qui bloquait.

Word, ça m'est presque égal, Pages fait bien le job. Mail m'embête davantage. Tout réinstaller, je dois dire que je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Mon Imac est de 2008, bref, il a un certain vécu. Il faut ne rien oublier, je ne sais pas trop comment lister tout ce que j'ai. Je ne sais pas trop comment non plus sauvegarder des montages iMovie en cours, ma librairie iTunes, idem pour iPhoto. Existe-t-il un tuto "presque" infaillible pour faire au mieux ? Je veux bien consacrer le temps, mais ne sais pas par où commencer.

Une alternative est d'attendre la prochaine mise-à-jour en 10.10.2 où, semble-t-il, la question des bugs mail est une des objectifs à régler. A moins que je trouve d'où vient ce problème Mail, voire celui des mises-à-jour impossibles Office.


Petite question: je pensais qu'au minimum, en installant Yosemite pur suivi d'une migration, j'avais une chance d'échapper aux conséquences des restes des anciens systèmes. 

Bref, j'insiste un peu, car même si mon système est pour le reste stable et sans problème, je me demande si tout ça mérite que je m'y attarde. 

En tous les cas merci à vous tous


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2015)

on re dit redit
une migration ( de comptes) REMET les MÊMES fichiers

idem bien entendu si tu remets un clone entier puisque c'est le BUT d'un clone : avoir un jeu des MÊMES fichiers


et  de toutes facons le test session 2 confirme que ca ne semble PAS etre ta session en jeu mais autre chose
le mac 
le disque
l'entretien ( ou non entretien)
cette install  sur ce mac
 ou cet OS Apple en general


----------



## bradepitre (8 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> on re dit redit
> une migration ( de comptes) REMET les MÊMES fichiers
> ... /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2015)

bradepitre a dit:


> Une ébauche de cause possible à mon problème .


déjà donnée


> et  de toutes facons le test session 2 confirme que ca ne semble PAS etre ta session en jeu mais autre chose
> le mac
> le disque
> l'entretien ( ou non entretien)
> ...


la question que tu dois te poser
qu'est ce que tu as changé il y a deux semaines?

une install ? ajout d'email? une import ? changement de droits?

et comme tu ne dis rien sur entretien 
ca peut etre beaucoup de choses en cause


----------



## bradepitre (8 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> déjà donnée
> la question que tu dois te poser
> qu'est ce que tu as changé il y a deux semaines?
> 
> ...




Ah si je savais :rose:

Pour ce qui est de l'entretien, je répare régulièrement  les permissions, et avec Onyx je passe les préférences à la loupe, et j'exécute les scripts quotidiens, hebdomadaires et mensuels, sans oublier les contrôles habituels à l'ouverture d'Onyx.
Avec Macsan je contrôle mon disque (également avec ClamXav qui m'a détecté une saloperie que j'ai éliminée avec AdwareMedic)(une broutille qui me changeait le moteur de recherche par défaut).

Mes boites sont en POP et je laisse les messages sur le serveur, ce qui me permet de les charger aussi bien sur mon Imac que sur mon Macbook. Bref, il me semble avoir traité les 2 machines de la même façon et les problèmes n'existent que sur mon "vieil" iMac. Ceci dit, une recherche Google m'a rapporté les mêmes "avis de sinistres" quant é Mail, ceci essentiellement sur des forums anglophones. Certains ont résolu le problème via une réindexation de Spotlight, ce qui n'a rien donnée chez moi. Pour le reste je n'ai rien installé de nouveau, à part Pages and co ... sur les 2 machines.

Bref j'en reste à un gros point d'interrogation.


----------



## bradepitre (9 Janvier 2015)

"ça peut être mac le disque, l'entretien ( ou non entretien), cette install sur ce mac
ou cet OS Apple en général ..." voire l'âge du capitaine si je comprends bien :love:

Bon, j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon disque préalablement effacé et formaté (j'appelle ça une installation propre, car le système est pur, n'est pas un update), j'ai ensuite migré applications, données et réglages depuis mon clone.

TOUT est OK ... comme quoi ... il ne faut pas tout exclure d'un revers de la main !

C'est la 2ème fois que je me fais balayer sur ce forum, je me demande si vraiment vous avez pensé à des solutions concrètes plutôt qu'à des globalité peu constructives. 

Je ne ferme pas le sujet, car il eut été intéressant d'aborder le sujet en esquissant des solutions. Erreur, il devait bien avoir. Je ne sais toujours d'où peut venir ce problème récurent, rencontré par nombre d'utilisateurs et connu d'Apple.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2015)

m'enfin , personne n'a rien exclu du tout 
j'ai listé des hypotheses les plus plausibles et courantes

ici c'etait donc soit l'OS soit le disque ( en ecriture) ou les 2
et c'etait DEUX de mes hypothèses

( on appelle aussi ca ...balayage des causes  plausibles )


----------



## bradepitre (9 Janvier 2015)

En tous les cas, le problème n'est pas nouveau. Yosemite n'est pas fiable pour ce qui est de Mail. Je passerais à autre chose, mais seul Mail est sensé  gérer les VIPs.

A méditer : http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2014/0...rques-82444?qt-actu_in_news=2&qt-actualit_s=0


----------



## bradepitre (12 Janvier 2015)

J'en rajoute une couche car je me suis amusé avec mon clone. Sur ce dernier, j'ai fait l'expérience suivante: j'ai exporté une à une une toutes les boites VIP qui étaient vides (zéro message). Oh surprise, ces boites avaient un certain poids à l'exportation. Je les ai réimportées: elles sont pleines de tous les messages concernés sous l'étiquette importation 1, importation 2 ... etc. Par contre, les boites VIP sont toujours faussement vides. 

Ah que j'aimerais comprendre


----------

